# Smoothest "local" e-juices you've ever vaped!



## MHD (30/1/18)

Howzit vape familia!!

Just curious as to what's the smoothest local e-juices you've ever vaped!

I'm sure as time gradually passes and smoking becomes a distant memory, one appreciates flavour, quality and a smooth vape more than just a strong throat hit.

The smoothest vapes I've enjoyed to date would be 
SNLV (Joose e liqz), 
Frostees (Nostalgia) and 
Trinity (NCV)

What's yours???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (30/1/18)

Bad boy from Wiener Vapes is my smoothest commercial juice so far. 
Had a taste of the toffee vape from Joose e Liqz and omg that was so sweet, smooth and plain delish. 

Also love Sonic from Opus but that menthol/koolada/ws-23 gives a bit of throat hit.

And theres THAT juice from the Cape. Lets see how far this thread go before somebody mentions it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadside (30/1/18)

I'll have to say Wiener vape co juices are the smoothest I have tried so far(don't taste the nicotine at all 3mg) Goodboy oak aged, goodboy, dogs life, gringo and panama.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

WVC Panama.... it's menthol but some how smooth as a freshly polished bonnet

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (30/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Bad boy from Wiener Vapes is my smoothest commercial juice so far.
> Had a taste of the toffee vape from Joose e Liqz and omg that was so sweet, smooth and plain delish.
> 
> Also love Sonic from Opus but that menthol/koolada/ws-23 gives a bit of throat hit.
> ...


Not that juice, thee juice from the Cape @Adephi, Thee juice!
LOL

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (22/2/18)

SNLV18
SNLV18
and... .. 
SNLV18. 

Okay, I really really REALLY love this juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (22/2/18)

Comparisons to sandpaper come to mind here, and I'm more of an 80 grit guy myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (22/2/18)

Alex said:


> Comparisons to sandpaper come to mind here, and I'm more of an 80 grit guy myself.


Which juice do you refer to @Alex?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/2/18)

Alex said:


> Comparisons to sandpaper come to mind here, and I'm more of an 80 grit guy myself.



@Silver and yours smooth will be the equivalent of 12mg FLV cinnamon at 12% to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (22/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Which juice do you refer to @Alex?



I like a few local tobacco juices in 12 and 18mg 


'Ol Blue Eyes
Rodeo
Good Boy
and non tobacco's in the Reo's

Panama
XXX
Lime Party

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (22/2/18)

Adephi said:


> And theres THAT juice from the Cape. Lets see how far this thread go before somebody mentions it...





Alex said:


> XXX



Took 10 posts!! Thought it would be sooner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

Adephi said:


> Bad boy from Wiener Vapes is my smoothest commercial juice so far.
> Had a taste of the toffee vape from Joose e Liqz and omg that was so sweet, smooth and plain delish.
> 
> Also love Sonic from Opus but that menthol/koolada/ws-23 gives a bit of throat hit.
> ...



Juice from the Cape? Could it be Ultimate Vape? I know it's made in Cape Town.


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Juice from the Cape? Could it be Ultimate Vape? I know it's made in Cape Town.


Xxx is “that juice from the cape”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

Ah no I see I was wrong! Three XXXs from teacher for that! THAT juice never came to mind as I don't like menthol and I believe it has menthol in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

@MHD asked, "what's the smoothest local e-juices you've ever vaped". For me, the smoothest is none of the well-known juices - so far. It's Vanilla house-brand from Smokers Delight in Tableview! Smooth as a baby's bum!


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Ah no I see I was wrong! Three XXXs from teacher for that! THAT juice never came to mind as I don't like menthol and I believe it has menthol in it?


THAT juice does have menthol in it. 

Have you tried menthol juices before or did you not like menthol cigs?

Cause I used to despise menthol smokes but pretty much Vape some kind of menthol/iced juice 24/7 now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Armed (22/2/18)

Smoothest for me is Mr Hardewicks 'watermelon candy' 
Tooooo lekker. Tastes just like chappies watermelon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> THAT juice does have menthol in it.
> 
> Have you tried menthol juices before or did you not like menthol cigs?
> 
> Cause I used to despise menthol smokes but pretty much Vape some kind of menthol/iced juice 24/7 now.



@Paul33 I never like menthol cigs and I don't like menthol juice, generally speaking. I have a few iced juices, but I can't take more than a few puffs. They did help when I had flu though! I enjoy Nasty Juice Low Mint from time to time - but that's not menthol.


----------



## groenspookasem (23/2/18)

No love for Ry4sure? Such a pleasant vape.. . For sure! I had way too much of xxx and can't stand it anymore, snlv is on my radar after havana nights and haven, being a tobacco slut myself. Calamity Jane in the mix too. Lest we forget good boy, neat with a decent single malt... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (24/2/18)

Tried Weiner vapes goodboy before...but juice by @Naeemhoosen Havana nights topped it.
Smooth cigar flavour...Damn that was on point!
Went to buy a bottle this week without sampling, went back the next day to buy another.....it was thaaaat good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (24/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @MHD asked, "what's the smoothest local e-juices you've ever vaped". For me, the smoothest is none of the well-known juices - so far. It's Vanilla house-brand from Smokers Delight in Tableview! Smooth as a baby's bum!


Thanks @Hooked 
Menthol backdrop could possibly be considered smooth, but XXX is like vaping the blue Halls sweets


----------



## Carnival (24/2/18)

groenspookasem said:


> No love for Ry4sure? Such a pleasant vape.. . For sure! I had way too much of xxx and can't stand it anymore, snlv is on my radar after havana nights and haven, being a tobacco slut myself. Calamity Jane in the mix too. Lest we forget good boy, neat with a decent single malt...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I like RY4Sure. It’s a very pleasant, mild tobacco juice. I prefer tobacco juices that give more of a kick though (stronger tobacco).


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/18)

If we talking smooth, as texture.

Then *Yoga Almond Vanilla Milkshake* must be here. It goes down... well... like a milkshake

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

